
Genetically Engineered Mice, a Journey to Space, and a Decapitation - sergeant3
http://nautil.us/issue/29/scaling/why-the-russians-decapitated-major-tom
======
orbitur
This title is bordering on clickbait. Maybe HN should offer custom subtitles
for links, especially for those articles with awful, nondescriptive titles?

~~~
jk4930
Enjoy: "There is a lizard sex satellite floating in space and Russia no longer
has it under control"

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2014/07/24...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2014/07/24/there-
is-a-lizard-sex-satellite-floating-in-space-and-russia-no-longer-has-it-under-
control/)

------
wehadfun
Surprised that they had so many problems during the space flight. Would have
thought that by this time a lot of this stuff had been figured out.

~~~
Udik
Three mice died with their tails stuck in the feeder. A malfunction of the
feeding system killed another 15. Then other eleven died (no reason given).
That's 2/3 of the sample. A failure in the oxygen supply killed the animals of
a whole experiment. A failure in the lighting system killed all the animals of
another one. The video that was supposed to document the life of the mice
stopped working after the tenth day because of dirt on the lens.

This for a project that costed, in total, $100 million. Can I say that this
sounds very amateurish?

